# Ihana joulua kaikille



## Alevmanni

Hello! I'd like to know what this phrase means.It's related to Christmas,right?
Thank you


----------



## 880320

Alevmanni said:


> Hello! I'd like to know what this phrase means.It's related to Christmas,right?
> Thank you


You're correct; it means: "a wonderful Christmas to all", or, "I wish you all a wonderful Christmas". The spelling is: "ihanaa joulua kaikille" (the adjective "ihana" and the noun "joulu" are in the partitive).

_¡Feliz Navidad a Ti también!_


----------



## Alevmanni

Thank you!

Ohh I was also wandering how would you say: "Merry Christmas to all of you my friends"???


----------



## 880320

Alevmanni said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ohh I was also wandering how would you say: "Merry Christmas to all of you my friends"???


A most literal translation would be:
"Hyvää joulua teille kaikille, ystäväni!"

"Hyvää joulua kaikille ystävilleni!" -- "Merry Christmas to all my friends!"
"Hyvää joulua kaikille!" -- "Merry Christmas to all!"
"Oikein hyvää joulua kaikille!" -- "A Very Merry Christmas to all!"


----------



## Alevmanni

Kiitos 880320!


----------

